# 1 week post op



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't been on the boards all week and thought I would give an update. I had my TT and hernia repair done last Friday. I am feeling mostly recovered.

I was extremely nervous before going in! I told the anesthesiologist that I'm prone to nausea. He gave me something for my nerves, found the smallest tube that he could, and a good cocktail of drugs because I had zero nausea! Also, when I woke up in the recovery room, I was not emotional, like I had been in times past. I was very calm and not in pain. That was nice.

For about three days afterward, my vision was so blurry that I could not read or see very well. I also had a very dry mouth. I realized on the second day that it was a side effect of a nausea patch that a nurse put behind my ear.

The worst thing that happened in the hospital was my inability to pee. I had an IV of fluid constantly going in and nothing coming out. My bladder was not functioning due to the abdominal surgery. So I had to have a catheter put in.

I went home Saturday and have been taking it easy ever since. My kids are at three different places and my husband is out of town for business, so I am staying with my mom and she's helping me with the baby. I was told not to lift for three weeks. Although I have lifted her a few times. I pumped for several days, but after three days, I could nurse her again.

I am on 137 of levothyroxine. I started on Sunday. I suppose it is going well. I haven't had too many side effects. I have had two unexpected crying spells and some hot flashes, but no anxiety or major depression. (feeling a little blue) I will have a blood test on October 18.

The pain is much better now. It was high in the hospital and bad the first few days home. Especially with pain in the neck and abdomen. However, I am soooooo glad that I did them both at the same time! One recovery is better than two! I overdid it the pain pills on day three. I got very ill and nauseated from that. Yuck! I quit taking them after that and stuck to ibuprofen instead.

No constipation. I took colace daily for about four days. As well as a diet high in veggies, fruits, and I cut out white flour, sugar, and meat. I eat a lot of whole grains like oatmeal, spelt, and wheat. I eat lots of nuts and flax too.

I have had lots of dizziness. When I am sitting still, it feels like I am on a cruise ship or elevator. Could this be a lingering effect of anesthesia?

I had a post op check up with my ent. My calcium levels are perfect, thank goodness. He removed four lymph nodes on the right side. 3 have cancer. There were also three other spots on my thyroid where the cancer was starting to grow. I will have RAI in a month. My incision is small, about 2 inches and he closed it up with glue.

My voice is weak, but getting better. At times, I can barely whisper, but slowly it is improving. I've tried to sing, but cannot yet.

Overall, things have gone very well. I am grateful. Thanks for your advice and support here!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Julia darlin!!! It is sooooo good to "see" you!!!! It sounds like you are doing really good! 2 surgeries - you have just done fantastic! I am so glad it is all behind you!!! You just take it easy - you are in Mom's care so you will quickly be on the mend!!!! I didn't have a problem with talking (um story of my life!) I tried to sing after a few days -sadly, I sang as bad as I did before the surgery! Was hoping I would have some thing freaky happen and would have a great voice..lol... It sounds like your family is in wonderful care and all things are covered sooooo you just take it EASY! Rest and relax and just get to feeling better! Hugs and prayers to you!


----------

